# Can't use iphone 4 hotspot



## P0bsta (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi,

I'm trying to use the hot spot wia wireless on my Iphone 4s.

My Ipad works fine.

My Laptop doesn't. Its an Amilo L2727. It connects to the Iphone but I cannot get on the internet. When I try to load a page it says that there is a problem with the DNS Server.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic. Continue here.


----------

